
This is how you demo your product... make it insanely easy - nischalshetty
http://webengage.com/
======
Yxven
I disagree completely with demoing products this way.

The site doesn't suggest what the product does. Because no trust was
established with me, I submitted someone else's site, and I still couldn't
figure out what I had done. I only noticed a feedback button, and I debated
using it to complain about your site not working. However, after reexamining
the title of your site (I apparently never normally read titles...), I'm
guessing the feedback button is the product your showing off.

I'm left kind of annoyed and not really wanting to further explore your
product.

(Not wanting to be entirely negative, it does seem like a quality feedback
button.)

~~~
avlesh-singh
:) .. Did you wait for a survey to pop from the right bottom of the page? So
we are mix of two engagement tools - feedback and short, targeted surveys. You
should indeed try it once.

~~~
ralphsaunders
Frankly baffled me. Context is everything.

------
estacado
What does it do? There's no about page. I keyed in the reddit url and it
showed reddit. After spending 15 seconds on the site, my conclusion is that it
is pointless.

~~~
nischalshetty
probably pointless... until you try it on your own site...and you immediately
realize what's new... and you see the 'feedback' widget... and then you tell
yourself "I want this widget on my site, it's an easy way to accept feedback!"
:)

~~~
ForrestN
I think a lot of people will be confused, as I was momentarily, because the
product is nearly identical to GetSatisfaction. I didn't understand if the
service was providing instant deployment of GetSatisfaction, or if you were
just using them as an example of something else. It took a moment to realize
that this is just an extremely similar service.

~~~
avlesh-singh
I agree. Extremely sorry to have left you confused. This might tell you a bit
more about what we intend to do - <http://webklipper.com/webengage>

Also, please try the demo again - you'll get to see a short, targeted survey
(a lead gen form) from the right bottom corner of the page.

------
avlesh-singh
Thanks Nischal for sharing this. Hello people, I am Avlesh, co-founder at
WebEngage. WebEngage is a simple customer feedback and short targeted survey
tool for websites. Please bear w/ us for the lack of better explanation of the
tool on the demo site. We are in the process of moving to the newly acquired
WebEngage.com domain. You'll find more details here -
<http://webklipper.com/webengage>

------
cleverjake
an easy to use example is a great idea, but an actual explanation of the
service is essential.

~~~
pedalpete
furthermore, I had no idea what the site was doing while it loaded. A good
part of a demo would have given me some idea what to expect.

~~~
mistermann
I still have no idea even after it loaded.

------
sgrove
Envolve does the same thing - <https://www.envolve.com/> except in the case of
Envolve, I know what it is before I try it out, and I'm primed to use it.

From a usability standpoint, this technique is awesome for third-party
widgets. I can jump right in, lazy registration, and try it out. I would only
recommend that there are a ton of analytics tied to the whole flow to make
sure you know where users are dropping off.

------
RobLach
I typed in a url and didn't know what was going on. I thought the feedback
prompt was for the product (which to me was nothing), not the product itself.

------
grimen
We got a similar approach, but we focused on the pitch for customer when we
meet them and inject our widgets in 3rd party sites in front of their eyes
using a bookmarklet I hacked together which makes the widgets editable within
the page. Naturally everything dissapears on refresh, but I plan to push
changes to localstorage so they get re-rendered automatically once injected
again.

------
schlichtm
I expected this product to allow me to create a demo of a product (place a
tool tip here, after clicking "continue" load tool tip #2 over here, etc.).

Currently it is nothing more than a feedback button placed on top of the page.
Make this more useful.

------
sixtofour
I have no idea what this site does, so I'm not typing anything in there.

Yes, I'm a liberal that's been mugged.

------
minalecs
sent them this in their feedback, but I don't know how a company can seriously
ask people to invest time/resources in their services with no idea of what
future pricing is like. This alone is a big enough reason not to use.

~~~
avlesh-singh
Yeah, we so agree. Your feedback has been replied to. We'll soon put up
pricing.

------
majmun
if this was insanely easy, url field would be filled. it maybe is easy but not
"insanely easy"

